# Lucy got spayed on Wednesday... Does this lump look normal?



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

This picture might show it better..


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

It's probably a seroma, where fluid collects between layers of tissue that were separated during the spay. If it stays that size, not hot, not red, the incision not weeping or open, it should be fine. Give your vet a call in the morning to be sure since I do not want to diagnose over the internet, but it looks as if you should be fine. And do your best to keep her calm! Zoomies are a no no, so if she cannot be trusted, she needs to be leashed, crated, or expenned.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Poor Lucy, she looks so sad  . I gave Luna marrow bones to chew on, they kept her busy for hours! Also, you can try putting a T-shirt on her instead of the cone. As long as she isn't able to get to the incision and mess with it. Good luck, she's adorable .


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Poor Lucy...I must say the Zen collar does look so much better than the cone.
How is she doing today?


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

When we had Luna spayed, the vet told us that it may swell a bit and so long as it doesn't turn red or feel hot or ooze, it should be fine. The vet also said that a blister-like bump may develop which is basically the triple knot underneath the skin which is normal but if we needed to, we could bring her in to ensure it was okay, all free of charge. 

As others have said, I would definitely check with the vet.


----------



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone!
We checked with our vet and she confirmed (like many of you have said) that it should be okay, just to keep an eye on things and bring her in if it gets bigger or starts showing any signs of infection (heat, redness, oozing) and to keep her as quiet as possible. Lucy is in very good spirits! Too good! She just wants to play!! I bought her a marrow bone and a kong quest (treat puzzle) toy to give her some things to do that don't make her run around. I feel so bad, she keeps bringing me toys and staring at me with big hopeful eyes - I'm sure she's confused about why we won't throw her toys for her. Not too much longer!


----------



## Barley boo (Sep 27, 2021)

Lucy222 said:


> Hi everyone!
> We had Lucy spayed on Wednesday. She had her first heat about 3 months ago so we figured we'd do it before the summer.
> I was a nervous wreck and barely slept the night before. I took Thursday and Friday off work to stay home with her (she usually comes to work with me, but I thought it would be better for her to stay home for a few days).
> The first night was terrible, she HATED the cone and just wouldn't settle. I went out the next day and bought her a zen collar which she likes much better. Plus, it doubles as a pillow!
> ...


So


----------



## Barley boo (Sep 27, 2021)

So glad we’ve seen this, our dog has just been spayed and is presenting with a hard lump very similar, she is getting really bored and it’s only day 5.


----------

